# Finishline Fencing



## H0RSEL0VER (Apr 6, 2016)

We recently bought property that was cleared but had no barn/fencing. We used Finishline fencing with wood posts (and some t-posts in the woods). I love this fencing! Has anyone else tried it? Pro's? Con's? Has anyone else found a more affordable or durable fence product? I think the only con so far is that it pulls the corner posts in a lot more then I expected. When I do another paddock, I will have to brace the corners with stronger material. But I did have a HUGE tree branch fall on the fence, and once the branch was removed, the fence was as good as new. :loveshower:


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am working on fencing my new pasture/paddock area and checking out all my options. I just checked out the Fishline Fencing website and think the product looks pretty cool. Is it electrified, or just strong fencing?


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Scratch that, I continued to read off the website.


----------

